# Specialized Carve SL SS - Weight Shaving?



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

So, picking up a Specialized Carve SL XXL Singlespeed to replace my C'dale Trail 3 singlespeed, as I am feeling too compact in the cockpit. Need to stretch out, and unless I go custom, the Specialized feels best. Given it's price point versus a custom frame, I feel like I have room to shave weight and still end up at just the same general cost of a custom frame.

Where to start shaving weight? Keeping in mind I am 6'7" barefoot and 235ish lbs naked...

1st up, Stan's ZTR Arch EX's. What's next?

Carbon bars?
Carbon seat post?
Carbon stem?
Saddle?

What else?

What would you recommend, if this frame and fork were your starting point? Any point in new brakes to shave weight?

Thanks!
Ben


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

fishrising said:


> So, picking up a Specialized Carve SL XXL Singlespeed to replace my C'dale Trail 3 singlespeed, as I am feeling too compact in the cockpit. Need to stretch out, and unless I go custom, the Specialized feels best. Given it's price point versus a custom frame, I feel like I have room to shave weight and still end up at just the same general cost of a custom frame.
> 
> Where to start shaving weight? Keeping in mind I am 6'7" barefoot and 235ish lbs naked...
> 
> ...


Go for the carbon bar, maybe the stem.

I would pass on the seatpost at your weight/size...

SPP


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

i've got my 19" down to 20lbs...
arch ex wheelset w/ 3.30 hubs & super comp spokes
enve sweep bar
syntace p6 alloy seatpost
syntace f109 75mm stem
endless 20t cog
esi extra chunky grips
xt brakes w/ 180mm & 160mm ice tech xt rotors
phenom expert 155mm saddle
arundel carbon dave-o cage
straitline seat collar
shadow conspiracy headset bearing cap


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Haha, the Shadow headset cap is sweet, I have a Shadow HS on my BMX bike and I'm glad to see it on a MTB! That's a pretty stealthy looking bike, if I rode aluminum I would look into it!


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

So, what if you had over $1000USD in store credit at your LBS after the new bike and new Stan's Arch wheels, what would you go for? Again, given my weight and size...and wanting to shave weight with this frame/fork set...

And I already have a Garmin 800 and GoPro3.


----------



## Glynn Sluder (Jun 25, 2011)

Are the Arch's enough wheel for 235#? I would think Flows. How about the Hope SS/Trial hub?

Guy your size could use a Easton Havoc 750 carbon bar, definitely upgrade the brakes with some of that credit, those like "johnny the boy" has on his ride would be great.


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

fishrising said:


> So, what if you had over $1000USD in store credit at your LBS after the new bike and new Stan's Arch wheels, what would you go for?


another bike, duh!


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Nah, not another bike. I'm good for now.

Arch weight limit might be too close, good point. I haven't ordered them yet.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

Second vote on ditching the idea of arch ex rims. I hate to break this to you but you can't be a weight weenie when you weigh that much. I can't be one either. I tried and broke tons of stuff. I would get carbon bars but definitely pass on carbon stem and post. I would consider a titanium post for ride quality but not for huge weight savings.
I would go for the wtb i23 rims on some nice beefy hubs. Hopes are nice!
It's fun shaving weight off bikes but when it starts breaking it is no fun.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah, I am afraid that shaving a couple of pounds off a bike when you weigh 235, won't do a damn thing for you, except risk an unfortunate equipment break at a critical time.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

All good points, so how about upgrading components to better quality components then?

Here is the list, outside of wheels:

Carbon bars
XT brakes? Or other?

Any point to other headsets or bottom brackets?

Crank?

Or what about a squishy fork to be able to swap to?


----------



## Psunset (Jun 29, 2010)

my xt brakes actually weighed more than the elixir1's i replaced.
and i'm hefty also...i trust the arch ex rims.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Dropping two pounds of bike weight is not going to make your bike ride any better or increase the enjoyment of a day in the woods.

On the other hand, adding weight to your bike can often make riding more fun.

Places to add weight:
1) Big Tires 
Roll some 2.4" tires for more off road capacity

2) Big bar ends and an aluminum bar
Getting out on the horns feels good for climbing. Carbon bars often don't play well with big bar ends.

3) Quality "man-rated" parts 
A broken part on the trail is never much fun

4) Bigger ring / cog combo
36/22 is nicer then 31/17 because it rolls better. Also, go with beefy rings, cogs, chain because that is where you transfer massive power.

You can often actually add 1 or 2 pounds and have a bike that rides better especially for bigger guys. With single speed you will often still be lighter than most geared dual suspension rigs.

*GO BIG!*


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

My current SS is running ardent 2.4s and my moonlander is running 4.7s.

I will probably opt for Ardents on this too if they fit.

Will look at some of the other beefy stuff though.


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Definetly get Flows on some Hope (os similar) hubs. Use the extra coin to buy a few sets of nice tires and ride!


----------



## rideorange525 (Apr 1, 2013)

The Flow EX wheels would be much better or i23s on a good hub. Probably no weight savings but stronger and wider. especially on the Rigid SS if you run a wider rim your tires will have a wider profile and you can run lower pressure.

My XT brakes were only slightly less weight than the stock, but MUCH better, those Elixir 1s sucked! The Magura's are much lighter, if you're looking for weight savings.

The stock cranks aren't anything special and I added a set of RaceFace Turbine cranks which were lighter and stiffer.

a Thompson Seatpost will drop 100 grams and ride nicer.

Easton Havoc bars will be 60+ grams lighter and ride way better and be much wider!!!

Check out this Thread, lots of people with some upgrades here!
http://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/2013-carve-sl-singlespeed-812776.html


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

SlowPokePete said:


> Go for the carbon bar, maybe the stem.
> 
> I would pass on the seatpost at your weight/size...
> 
> SPP


x2 but I would pass on stem too...good quality heavy duty cf bars like some Easton.  Good quality aluminum or ti seatpost, cf stem spacers, KMC lightweight chain...


----------



## Sologear (Oct 27, 2012)

febikes said:


> Dropping two pounds of bike weight is not going to make your bike ride any better or increase the enjoyment of a day in the woods.
> 
> On the other hand, adding weight to your bike can often make riding more fun.
> 
> ...


Your "Bullbar" looks intresting, is it helpful when climbing?


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Sologear said:


> Your "Bullbar" looks intresting, is it helpful when climbing?


Yes, I am a huge fan of big bar ends. They help a lot with climbing and long days especially in terms of overall comfort and enjoyment. Sure they add weight but I think the weight is worth it. Ultra light and narrow bars work for some people but I prefer a nice wide and extended grip.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

So, I ordered:

Stan's ZTR Flow EX 29r wheels on Stan's 3.30 hubs, black spokes, red nipples
XT Brakes
XT Crank 180mm
Crank Bros Cobalt 11 Carbon Bar 9* 780mm
Crank Bros Egg Beater 3 pedals red

Saddle, stem and seat post to come after I ride it a bit and decide what I need to alter fit wise.


----------



## Doug S (Nov 7, 2007)

I would add a nice dropper post.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Stage 1 complete for my Specialized Carve SL SS!!!!!
XT Brakes 160r/180f
XT 180mm Cranks

Stage 2 coming soon (on order, to be delivered hopefully next week):
Stan's Flow Wheels
Crank Brothers Carbon Handle Bars
Crank Brothers Egg Beater 3 - Red

Stage 3 coming pretty darn soon (to be ordered, hopefully next week or week after):
Longer Stem with more rise (want my seat and bars on the same level plane)
Carbon seat post - mfg tbd (or thompson setback I have if it fits)
Red cog
Lighter seat
Red skewers and seat collar, Crank Brothers two stage


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

Check the Carve SS thread on this forum. Someone measured the 2013 Carve wheels and reported that they are only a few grams heavier than the Arch EXs. Race Golds (not rated for your weight or mine) would be a big savings.

EDITED TO ADD: Since you've already ordered the new wheels, let us know what the old wheels weighed. Are you riding a 2013 or 2012?


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

This is a 2013. I am ordering a scale, so when it gets here I will weigh each tubed, stock wheel, with stock tires. And then I will weigh each tubeless, Arch, ardent 2.4 front, ardent 2.25 rear and see. Gonna be a week probably by time I can do that.

Got it on it for 9.2 miles, 1114ft climbing this morning, felt pretty good. 32x20 is a bit tougher for me to turn compared to the 33x22 I was used to. But I thinking jumping up to 180mm cranks from 175mm helped a bit.

I have dial in the tire pressure now.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

fishrising said:


> Nah, not another bike. I'm good for now.
> 
> Arch weight limit might be too close, good point. I haven't ordered them yet.


Don't listen to this. Unless you ride extremely rocky trails or jump to flat often, I wouldn't hesitate to ride the arches. I rode a set of Arches most of last year at ~280+ lbs, and I finally managed to fold one in a jacked up G-out (rigid fork, so the front wheel had nowhere to go, totally my fault). Replaced it with an Arch EX, and haven't had any further problems.


----------



## rideorange525 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm in the process of building up some Flow's for mine as well. I wanted the weight of the Arch, but went with the Flow for the width and tire profile.


----------



## Speedster (Nov 30, 2006)

Some additional info here (Post #13): http://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/2013-carve-sl-singlespeed-812776-8.html#post9678803
Not sure if the OE wheel weight is different in 2012 but 13 is reasonably light. Mine weighs 20.65. Next to replace are cranks and cog.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Heh heh!


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Stage 1 upgrades:
XT Brakes 160r/180f
XT 180mm Cranks

Stage 1 weight (for a XXL):


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

What did your C'dale weigh?


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Haven't weighed it. I know who has it and I ride with him often. Next time in the parking lot I will weight it.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

I know who rides it too.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Down another pound due to new Stan's flows tubeless wheels with 2.4 ardent up front and 2.25 ardent in the rear.

Next up: carbon bar, lighter seat, lighter seat post, lighter skewers and seat post clamp, lighter stem, carbon bottle cages...


----------



## cms08753 (Oct 12, 2010)

rotational mass is where it's at. nobody seems to be concerned with tires. what type of terrain are you riding? how heavy of a tire do you need? could you go with a racing ralph or do you need a beefier tire?


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Those Ardents are heavy.

I would slap some RaRa's on or something similar ...

SPP


----------



## rideorange525 (Apr 1, 2013)

I totally agree with tires but to some extent you need traction. I put a racing Ralph on the back of mine and it was crap for anything loose at all. Spun out on hills washed in careers, etc.

I ended up running Specialized Ground Control 2.3 front and rear as they are decent traction, decent rolling and decent weight. Might try the S-Works version next but it is more like a 2.2.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Now we've added:

Crank Brothers Cobalt 11 Low Rise 780mm carbon bars:










Surly Spacer set:










Going to wait to weight it again until I have my new seat, new seat post and new stem...


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Build complete (I think)!

Frame: Specialized Carve SL
Fork: Specialized Chisel Carbon
Wheels: Stan's NoTubes Flow EX
Hubs: Stan's 3.30 QR hubs (SS specific rear)
Crankset: Shimano XT 180mm arms 32t
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR
Cog: Endless Red Cog 21t
Rear Hub Spacers: Surly
Brakes: Shimano XT 160mm f+r
Handlebars: Crank Brothers Cobalt 11 Low Rise 780mm Carbon
Headset: Stock
Stem: Thomson Elite X4 130mm x 10*
Seatpost: Thomson Elite Setback 410mm
Seat: Prologo Scratch Pro
Peddles: Crank Brothers Candy 3
Tires: Maxxis Ardent 2.4f and 2.25r
Seat Binder: Crank Brothers Split 2 Stage
Skewers: Crank Brothers Split 2 Stage
Bottle Cages: Specialized something or other plastic ones

22lbs even...not bad for a XXL / 23" bike to support a 6'7" 240lbs clyde!


----------



## blum585 (Mar 28, 2012)

fishrising said:


> Build complete (I think)!
> 
> Frame: Specialized Carve SL
> Fork: Specialized Chisel Carbon
> ...


A XXL makes 29" wheels look like 26"...


----------



## zombie racer (May 1, 2013)

Very nice bike, I like all the changes. What did it cost you after everything was done? What is the terrain like where you ride? I am looking into getting a new ss with the rigid fork.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Tough to tell, as I wheeled and dealed and traded for a lot of parts...but looking at MSRP (rounded/ballpark):

Bike: $1200
Wheels: $600
Brakes: $300
Crankset: $300
Stem: $100
Seat post: $100
Seat: $100
Bars: $100
Pedals: $100

So we are in the $3k-ish range.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

You know you could drop another pound by upgrading the frame to a 2014 Crave?

edit: seems like they've removed all those superfluous rack mounts from the rear of the frame. I never did see one with a rack though.


----------



## Sconnie391 (Oct 3, 2013)

Stevob said:


> You know you could drop another pound by upgrading the frame to a 2014 Crave?
> 
> edit: seems like they've removed all those superfluous rack mounts from the rear of the frame. I never did see one with a rack though.


Anyone have frame weights on these? I have a 2012 carve medium and can't find this anywhere...


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice build....

at your weight you could definitely afford to put a nice susp. fork on there... and your bike would still be under 25 lbs easily... 

anyway... its your bike  not mine... enjoy.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Sconnie391 said:


> Anyone have frame weights on these? I have a 2012 carve medium and can't find this anywhere...


My 2013 medium Pro frame weighs in at just about 4lbs. Its the non SS version. I don't know how much of a difference the SS bottom bracket makes in weight.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks! And, yes, I did get a susp fork late last year! Reba RL 100, need to re-weigh the bike though.












RajunCajun44 said:


> Nice build....
> 
> at your weight you could definitely afford to put a nice susp. fork on there... and your bike would still be under 25 lbs easily...
> 
> anyway... its your bike  not mine... enjoy.


----------



## serious1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sconnie391 said:


> Anyone have frame weights on these? I have a 2012 carve medium and can't find this anywhere...


My Large 2013 Crave SL frame is 1835g including the 120g ebb shell and bolts.


----------



## sreneiw (Jul 14, 2015)

Just picked up a 2015 yesterday! super fun bike! Does anyone know what the stock cranks weigh? Ive had my eye on the race face next sl crank for a while now...


----------

